# "Mysterious Tunnel" (ARP shelter) Plymouth '11



## Timmy (Dec 13, 2011)

These photos was taken a few months ago but i believe that its been long enough that im able to publicly share 

One evening i looked at the local paper with the headline of "Mysterious Tunnel Found!" it made me urge to just quickly see what it was about... with in 30 minutes i was on the phone to a Friend to see if he had noticed it... which to my shock... he did  and he had beaten me too it! :icon_evil

but he gave me a few tips on locations and points of access after calling up another friend asking if he was up for a quick visit into this "mysterious tunnel" under a playing field... so off we went time set and we both arrived shortly after talking on the phone... thats where the fun started... we forgot that a firestation over looks the access point in which we would have to squeeze under a fence ... 

after enough time looking dodgy and walking the same line on the pavement we thought "oh f**k it" throwing our tripods over the 15foot fence (not recommended by the way  ) and pushing our selfs and camera bags under the fence we both quickly ran off towards the main building where we would find this square fenced off section held a entry point to something that laid forgotten for more than 60 years!

Yes its another Air Raid Shelter hidden in Plymouth! 



































































I was told about some "Graffiti" down inside the shelter and was told to look out for "popeye" i couldnt find it... but i found something alittle more amusing 











I must admit being in places like this sends shivers down my spine and stands the hairs up all over... these places are fast disappearing thanks to our local council! but after this shelter was covered up we thought "glad we got in..." and then thought nothing of it... but history soon haunted us again... as another ARP shelter was found in the FRONT of the school building! tho this shelter i didnt have much interest in as it lacked in alot of stuff (personal bits,graff etc) and was also flooded nearly a foot in one area! and my Friend beat me too it again! (by 20 minutes according to him  )​

id like to personally make it clear that i did not damage any items in the pictures above... nor did i annoy/upset/damage any part of the school... i hear you scream "someone think of the children..." no... dont... think that i hated school as a youngster... and i really wanted to go back for one night!


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting metal beams supporting the main corridor. Not seen those on a shelter before. Thanks for sharing
GDZ


----------



## urbanisle (Dec 15, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Timmy (Dec 15, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> Interesting metal beams supporting the main corridor. Not seen those on a shelter before. Thanks for sharing
> GDZ




GDZ - many of the shelters in Plymouth have this... i believe its one of 2 designs the other being an arched way


----------



## Timmy (Dec 15, 2011)

"Snakes and Ladders" air raid shelter of the same design as the above...






Devonport park Shelters (which i believe mite have been demo!)







Images used from "hidden Plymouth" on facebook for reference of the 2 different styles of shelters


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2011)

What a find! its great to see a time capsule like this unspoilt.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2011)

Great find and gorgeous photos. Love the macro's especially. Nice one Timmy.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 15, 2011)

flyboys90 said:


> What a find! its great to see a time capsule like this unspoilt.





and Plymouth is not short of them in that state either!... kinda makes me feel good to see something like this that all my friends on facebook question me on where it is... as its not... "normal" to go to these places on a daily basis...  visiting another 1... maybe 2 tomorrow night under cover of the strong winds and heavy down pour we are having at the moment!


----------



## Timmy (Dec 15, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Great find and gorgeous photos. Love the macro's especially. Nice one Timmy.




it was a challenge in pitch black to get the macro shots  but agreed they have come out very well considering!


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah - the ones in Dover all tend to have the arched beams design. Different strokes for different folks, I guess!
Godzy


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2011)

Timmy said:


> and Plymouth is not short of them in that state either!... kinda makes me feel good to see something like this that all my friends on facebook question me on where it is... as its not... "normal" to go to these places on a daily basis...  visiting another 1... maybe 2 tomorrow night under cover of the strong winds and heavy down pour we are having at the moment!


 The problem with the West Midlands is they are weighing everything in for scrap so there aint much left,I look forward to any new pics from you.


----------



## jacob44 (Dec 17, 2011)

Any chance this is the one off North Down Crescent? I really need to find some tunnels. I have been on this form for ages and haven't visited any where.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 17, 2011)

jacob44 said:


> Any chance this is the one off North Down Crescent? I really need to find some tunnels. I have been on this form for ages and haven't visited any where.



I will only answer to this simply... yes its near there... approx 5/10 minutes walk... how ever its now sealed and no you cant access it any more... use some searches around google using keywords of the areas your keen on... which should throw up some shelters/tunnels... one for you... "darkies tunnel" runs under devonport... youll need a flash light good luck... im off to go into a moist tunnel... where did i put my waders?!


----------



## jacob44 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## seansamurai1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I miss out on all these. 
Good phots though.


----------

